# Epsom Salts (mg So4) Aldi



## Bribie G (29/3/12)

Epsom Salts on sale from Wed 4th April at ALDI for Burtonites. Five bucks a kilo which is about a quarter of the LHBS general price. 

Obviously being sold as a laxative in their old farts sale which includes wheelchairs, walking frames, denture powder etc. 

ALDI have really thought this one through





now is that value-adding or what :lol: 

All that aside, worth popping one in the trolley if you are in there. A kilo should last a wee while - probably see me out or at least till I'm in those pads and can't drink beer any more :angry:


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Epsom Salts on sale from Wed 4th April at ALDI for Burtonites. Five bucks a kilo which is about a quarter of the LHBS general price.
> 
> Obviously being sold as a laxative in their old farts sale which includes wheelchairs, walking frames, denture powder etc.
> 
> ...




I'll grab a packet next time in there, might get some Epsom Salts as well.


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/12)

Yup, the pants might be a useful giveaway at the July Case Swap if they don't open the bogs in the park until late


----------



## pk.sax (29/3/12)

You guys should do a bulk buy.


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Yup, the pants might be a useful giveaway at the July Case Swap if they don't open the bogs in the park until late




Bit like no chill.


----------

